# VOIP > Resources >  trixbox guides @ koem.net

## koem

Στο blog μου (http://www.koem.net) έχω μαζέψει μερικά κόλπα που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε trixbox φίλων και στο δικό μου. Πιστεύω θα τα βρείτε ενδιαφέροντα

----------


## sokratisg

Ωραίος!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## DrLO

Το NOD32 χτυπησε κόκκινο όταν δοκίμασα τη σελίδα σου !!!

----------


## B52

Well done doctor....  ::

----------


## pathfinder

> Το NOD32 χτυπησε κόκκινο όταν δοκίμασα τη σελίδα σου !!!



Και εμενα το χτύπησε το avast!  ::

----------


## Dreamweaver

και το Kaspersky τα ιδια.

----------


## xakou

> Στο blog μου (http://www.koem.net) έχω μαζέψει μερικά κόλπα που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε trixbox φίλων και στο δικό μου. Πιστεύω θα τα βρείτε ενδιαφέροντα


η σελίδα δεν παίζει....

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koem
> 
> Στο blog μου (http://www.koem.net) έχω μαζέψει μερικά κόλπα που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε trixbox φίλων και στο δικό μου. Πιστεύω θα τα βρείτε ενδιαφέροντα
> 
> 
> η σελίδα δεν παίζει....


Μια απο τα ιδια.

----------

